# Trovoada e muita chuva Amora-Seixal 15/05/2020



## ZéCa (22 Mai 2020 às 20:56)

Trovoada e chuva muito intensa no dia 15/05/2020 pelas 18h20 durante cerca de 25 minutos.


----------

